# Getting to Know OneAnother



## lilruffian

Hello everyone  I thought i'd start a thread that will help everyone introduce themselves (including those who've been on here forever!)
You dont have to submit to this thread, but it may be a good way to meet friends/people who live near you! 
Tell us a little bit about yourself; where you're from, what you do, your hobbies & of course, your horses! Even post pics if you like. (You don't have to display your age if you dont want :wink

I'll get started 
My name is Lyndsey, i'm from Alberta, Canada (currently working out of my home doing custom equine paintings). I have 2 dogs Meggie & Zero, 3 cats Allie, Simon & Tigger, a bird i called Lemon & 2 & 1/2 horses:wink:.
Chico is my 16-year-old been-there-done-that black Arabian mare. When i first bought her 2 years ago, we didn't really click but now i couldnt imagine a better horse!
Molly is my new girl . I had to sell my older pony to buy her this spring, but i think we'll get along great. She's a 6-year-old Quarab & is beautiful!
I'm also half owners to the cutest little QH XPaint filly i named Mouse. She was born at my place on June 24, 2009, out of said older Pony. Due to hay issues last winter though, i decided to give her to my best friend/neighbor & we will be working together next summer to start her to riding:-o Can't wait!


----------



## All4Crystal

Hey Lindsey, I have already written about me in my other thread. But I guess I can write a little more. I love animals and have lots of them...too many to list.
I live in Kansas, am married and have 14 y/o son. 
I started making woodburnings last year and I enjoy it a lot. I'm not very good with paint. I enjoy drawing with a pencil, but I think the wood has more life to it.
My dogs are JRTs...we have 5 of them and one black lab mix. Only Gracy and Maggie are actually mine though (as they love me the most...and are my favorite), the rest belongs to us as a family.

I'm off to the "art" section to see if you have any of your paintings up there.


----------



## corinowalk

Hi, Im Cori. I am currently horseless but am working on helping a friends draft lose weight. I am 30 years old and have two lovely children, David 3 and Aaralyn 1. I have been riding since I was 12 and started competing when I was 14. I have worked and showing just about every breed of horses (with the exception being Drafts) I showed Western Pleasure, Barrels, English eq (not my strong suit! LOL) all sorts of Gaming and one of my favorite, Gaited horses. I showed ASB's for 2 years and TWH for 2 years. I showed ASB's on my local circuit and had one Walker that I took to the celebration about 10 years ago. 

Now, I am a retired show-person. I love-love-love to trail ride and to just poke around in the ring. 

I come on the forum frequently and try to keep a good sense of humor about myself.


----------



## lilruffian

Ive always wanted to try showing. It doesn't seem as (i wouldn't say as hard as other sports, but maybe not as fast & competative...) There seems to be alot of elegance (for lack of a better word lol), time & detail put into it. I've had a couple people suggest me showing my one mare, but the one person i knew who showed went & moved off on me! argh! lol


----------



## lilruffian

Oi! *BUMP* *BUMP*
I know there are more than 3 people out there! lol


----------



## Zora

Hi, I'm Zora from Maine.
I've been riding since I was about 7, right now I have a wonderful 23 year old quarter horse and two mini horses.
My mom and I breed chihuahuas on a small scale and show sometimes.
Our website is www.micmacchihuahuas.weebly.com
I love drawing and sculpting. I do chihuahua sculpting commissions, and drawing commissions. I also enjoy customizing model horses.

Here are some pictures> click to enlarge
My first riding animal, a mule named Beulah.


My amazing older pony Amanda who I eventually outgrew.

Some of my Chihuahua sculptures.



Model horse customs




My chihuahua Beanie.

Two recent chihuahua litters.
Gussie, Ethel and Iola

Adam, Callum, Arthur and Chester.


----------



## All4Crystal

Hi Zora.
Those sculptures are great! Do you mind telling me how are they made? You sure are talented!
Awwww the Chihuahuas are so adorable. I love small dogs. 
My dog had puppies recently also. Only three. One went to my sister and my husband let me keep the other two, so I have two little JRTs running around here. 
No, we don't breed them. Gracy's pregnancy was accidental. She is an inside dog and I kept putting a diaper on her when she went outside. My husband's dog managed to take it off... So we have 5 JRTs now.


----------



## lilruffian

I love your culptures Zora! Sweet little puppies too! We have poodles lol because my mom refused to get an inside dog that sheds & so ive had them almost all my life. We originally started with one female, Tia, whom my mom bought to breed but only ended up having one litter, which is where my dog Meggie came from. She lives with me now, along with her son Zero, who came from Meggie's 2nd litter (he's 3/4 toy poodle, 1/4 pom). Tia is ancient now, & lives with my mom lol.


----------



## cakemom

I'm Heather. Mom to three kids, one of them the horse crazy Sarah. We have a Jack Russell and a German shepherd as well as a breeding stock paint, "Flicka" who we rescued earlier this year. My riding was stopped for 12 years but now I'm helping Sarah with Flicka as well as riding a perchiex at the barn where we hang out (Sarah lessons there and we are close friends with the owner). We'd like to get another horse, but have just recently realized our little rescue may well be carrying a little secret in her belly, so we are holding off on that. 
I'm a stay at home mom, for a little extra money I substitute teach and decorate cakes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses

Hello to the people of the HF!!!

I am A knack for horses. I got the horse bug at the age of 7 and has just gotten stronger over the years. I started taking lessons when I turned 13. I took them for four years; within those years I got an excellent foundation in horse care and riding. This past year, I stopped taking lessons and started riding under a "instructor". (He doesn't give me lessons, but he does guide me in the right direction on a variety of equine subjects.) I have been blessed to be surrounded by the horsemen and women that I have had the pleasure of learning from/riding with.

I am currently (as other members of HF have judged) an Advanced beginner with a solid foundation on horse care and matenince and learning more every day!

As for horses, I don't own one. :-( But I am saving my money so as soon as I get out of college and get a job I can buy my first horse. 

That about wraps it up for me.


----------



## lilruffian

Lol,_ cakemom_, my younger cousins renamed my black arabian mare Flicka (cuz they think she looks like the one from the movie). Her name is actually Chico, but they didnt like it because it means "little boy" in Spanish, so while they were visiting they took it upon themselves to rename her ha ha!


----------



## Zora

All4Crystal said:


> Hi Zora.
> Those sculptures are great! Do you mind telling me how are they made? You sure are talented!
> Awwww the Chihuahuas are so adorable. I love small dogs.
> My dog had puppies recently also. Only three. One went to my sister and my husband let me keep the other two, so I have two little JRTs running around here.
> No, we don't breed them. Gracy's pregnancy was accidental. She is an inside dog and I kept putting a diaper on her when she went outside. My husband's dog managed to take it off... So we have 5 JRTs now.


Thanks! Your puppies are very cute! 
The sculptures are made with sculpy oven bake clay and then sometimes built up with epoxy resin. They're painted with Acrylics.


----------



## Zora

lilruffian said:


> I love your culptures Zora! Sweet little puppies too! We have poodles lol because my mom refused to get an inside dog that sheds & so ive had them almost all my life. We originally started with one female, Tia, whom my mom bought to breed but only ended up having one litter, which is where my dog Meggie came from. She lives with me now, along with her son Zero, who came from Meggie's 2nd litter (he's 3/4 toy poodle, 1/4 pom). Tia is ancient now, & lives with my mom lol.


Thank you! One of our older puppies is named Tia


----------



## KatCashen

HI im KATcashen
i have a 1yr old son And i named him Cashen which is my last name (his last name is STILL) i also have a 4mnth old pitbull named Tonka (lil princess) a 3 yr old TB named Sassy (unless i find a name that fits her) .. Besides horses soccer is what i do and ride dirtbikes yay!!


----------



## dedebird

hello i live in california where i take lessons and own one horse named sadie unfourtanitly she is sick right now i hope she gets better other then horses im a computer nerd and I luv music and to sing lol 

i have alot of pets 8 guinea pigs 1 bunny 1 bird and 1 horse lol guinea pigs are cookie missy sissy shorty monk sonny lilly candy birds name is pretty bird (odd i know) bunnys name is bunny to me joey to my mom tecnicaly his name is stormy my horse is sadie lol


----------



## lilruffian

Thats alot of guinea pigs lol, though i cant talk... When i was younger i had a rabbit fettish. I think the most i had at one time was around 20! Oh my parents hated it ****!
What kind of bird do you have? Mine's a cockatiel


----------



## All4Crystal

Haha speaking of that... the pets I can never have enough of are tarantulas and snakes. I keep my tarantulas on my nightstand, I have about 30 or 40 of them... I also have a few snakes. 

Zora: Thank you. Where could I buy all that? Would they have this stuff in Hobby Lobby? I'd love to try it. I never have, but I remember I loved playing with playdough when I was little, lol. I think it would be fun to try.


----------



## lilruffian

Oh gawd! lol spiders creep me the heck out! What if one got out?! ****
Snakes i dont mind. I really cant see why people can be afraid of something with no legs (unless or course it's got massive fangs, is poisonous or bigger than them! lol)


----------



## lilruffian

I suppose my idea of pets would be your idea of pet _food _ha ha


----------



## Tessa T

Hi, everyone my name is Tessa. I'm 18, I live in Oregon and I have been working with horses since I was 7. I have been riding them off and on since then as well, and am currently training my own horse who I'm going to start under saddle hopefully next year! I have owned 3 horses in my life. My first two were a gorgeous mother daughter pair of Welsh and Welsh/Icelandic Mares. Terah was pure Welsh and she was a gray dapple with a white mane. Great, near bomb-proof horse. Her daughter Tango was half Icelandic and was my pride and joy. She was red with a gorgeous highlighted blond mane. She looked like fire. I then purchased Anthem and decided to train my own horse after working with other people's for so long. I also have 2 dogs and a cat. First dog is a Yorkie/Chihuahua named Tinkerbell(cliche I know) and a pit bull mix named Dundee. My cat is probably a short hair and her name is Heidi. 

I have a wonderful boyfriend who also loves horses and is learning a lot from being around Anthem, which is really cool for me to watch. He's gaining confidence and eventually wants to have his own horse. *trail buddy*


----------



## Zora

All4Crystal said:


> Haha speaking of that... the pets I can never have enough of are tarantulas and snakes. I keep my tarantulas on my nightstand, I have about 30 or 40 of them... I also have a few snakes.
> 
> Zora: Thank you. Where could I buy all that? Would they have this stuff in Hobby Lobby? I'd love to try it. I never have, but I remember I loved playing with playdough when I was little, lol. I think it would be fun to try.


Probably all you would need is the sculpy, you can google Super Sculpy and Magic-sculpt on the internet. I'm not sure if a local store would have it though.


----------



## Tosca

Hey everyone, I'm Erin, but you can call me either Erin or Tosca (must be more than one Erin on this board). I'm 27 years old and am currently in college and in the nursing program. I will graduate December of 2011 with my RN (Registered Nurse) and am considering going on to get CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist) since the difference between the two is about $50,000 annually... lol I start the program this Monday 8/23/2010.

Anyhow, I unfortunately don't have a horse currently, but can't wait to be out of school and able to get another one. Hopefully in addition I'll be able to get back my last horse as well. I do however have a zoo of animals, with 2 birds, 3 cats, 4 dogs, 4 ferrets and about 100 fish.

I've only owned three horses in my life, and the first two were good beginner horses simply because they were too lazy to put up a fight. It was a battle just to get them moving. The first one I got with my trainer way back when I was like 9, and he was a great horse and seemed to be perfect when we went to test ride him a few times, but lo and behold he had bad manners and was lazy. If he didn't want to move, he'd go as far as to roll to get you off of his back. The second one never did anything like that, though she didn't like moving faster than a walk.

I gained all of my confidence back on my third horse, who ironically was NOT a beginners horse. He was abused and neglected in the first few years of his life, so he had tons of issues. He was headshy, spooked at everything, didn't like to be handled, and preferred to go fast. Although he was definitely a challenging horse to handle and ride, I loved him. 

Although I'm still fairly new to horses and may not be able to give much advise horse-wise, I love being here an browsing the forums. Who knows, in two years I'll probably be posting on the forums bragging about my new friend.  :wink:


----------



## speedy da fish

Hello everyone! 

I'm Lizzie, 18 years old. I've just finished college and going to university to study Equine Studies.

I have been riding for 11 years, the once a week lesson thing. I started showing/ competing when I was 9, with a 4 year break recently. I got my first horse last year, William, a 12 year old Anglo-Arab.

I have a 10 year old Border Collie, Jack and an 11 year old rescue cat, Wendy. Oh and a boyfriend, Chris, we've been together a year and a half.

I love Music (Green Day and the Beatles are my fave. bands). I play guitar (amongst other instruments).

And thats me...


----------



## Citrus

Tosca said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Erin, but you can call me either Erin or Tosca (must be more than one Erin on this board). I'm 27 years old and am currently in college and in the nursing program. I will graduate December of 2011 with my RN (Registered Nurse) and am considering going on to get CRNA (Certified Registered Nurse Anesthetist) since the difference between the two is about $50,000 annually... lol I start the program this Monday 8/23/2010.
> 
> Anyhow, I unfortunately don't have a horse currently, but can't wait to be out of school and able to get another one. Hopefully in addition I'll be able to get back my last horse as well. I do however have a zoo of animals, with 2 birds, 3 cats, 4 dogs, 4 ferrets and about 100 fish.
> 
> I've only owned three horses in my life, and the first two were good beginner horses simply because they were too lazy to put up a fight. It was a battle just to get them moving. The first one I got with my trainer way back when I was like 9, and he was a great horse and seemed to be perfect when we went to test ride him a few times, but lo and behold he had bad manners and was lazy. If he didn't want to move, he'd go as far as to roll to get you off of his back. The second one never did anything like that, though she didn't like moving faster than a walk.
> 
> I gained all of my confidence back on my third horse, who ironically was NOT a beginners horse. He was abused and neglected in the first few years of his life, so he had tons of issues. He was headshy, spooked at everything, didn't like to be handled, and preferred to go fast. Although he was definitely a challenging horse to handle and ride, I loved him.
> 
> Although I'm still fairly new to horses and may not be able to give much advise horse-wise, I love being here an browsing the forums. Who knows, in two years I'll probably be posting on the forums bragging about my new friend. :wink:


I too am an RN who will be going to CRNA school  I have been out of school for a little over a year now, so in one more year, I can go back to school. Exciting!!


----------



## rocky pony

Hiya, I'm Rachel (AKA Pony). I'm 18 and live in the South Bay Area of California. I've been riding since I was around 7 and got my first official horse when I was 14 or so. I've ridden Western my whole life, but never really competed in anything, just trail and a little bit of everything. I recently decided to try out the English world, and while it gave me a new respect for it and new ideas to incorporate into my riding, I learned it isn't really for me and am in the process of heading back into the Western world.

I currently have a big silly bay TB gelding, 13, named Kainne, who is a real joy but just not the right horse for me and what I want to do, and I am in the process of selling him to a friend who he gets on great with. I'm a bit stuck in limbo at the moment waiting for her to be able to buy him, because since it's just really not the right match I just don't really enjoy riding him so I don't do it much. I can't get my next horse until he is sold, which may take a few more months.
In the meantime I have been riding my mom's older red dun QH, Buddy, but I can't ask much of him because he's really getting on in his years and having some arthritis issues. I'm mostly just trying to iron out any problems he has undersaddle because my long-distance girlfriend of five years (complete horse noob) is going to be moving here next month and I'm hoping to teach her to ride on him, which will be very interesting!

I'm not much of a dog person but my family has two dogs, a black Border Collie x Queensland named Lady and a pure Westie named Spiffy. We also have a cat named Ashley and sister has her own cat named Natasha. We also have a little yellow Parakeet named April Man (long story, lol)

I love music...sort of a variety, some of my favourites being MGMT, Tegan and Sara, Feist, AFI, Death Cab for Cutie, Rilo Kiley, Brand New, Muse, and pretty much all things Conor Obest (Bright Eyes, Desaparecidos, etc.)

I'm also vegan, but not creepy or extremist and not associated with PETA. I have been vegetarian for maybe five years and vegan for maybe two 1/2? I avoid owning any leather tack everywhere possible unless approached with a situation where my horse's comfort is at risk (like no synthetic saddles fitting) in which case I would buy used tack with minimal leather. I do not personally consume any animal products or use things tested on animals (unless by complete accident or literal necessity in the case of medicines). I'm not weird about it at all, it's just my personal choice for my life and certainly don't push it on anyone (but am more than happy to supply any information I have to anyone curious).

That's about it. I feel a little bit out of place at time being gay and vegan in the horse world, lol, but I seem to manage so far.


----------



## LoveStory10

Im Danielle, Im 16, and I live in South Africa. I have my bestest girl Love Story, and am surrounded by a lot more that I adore, called;
Irish Dream
Silver Sabre
Traces of Gold
Arrow Star
Night Heat
Bishop
Sargeant Pepper
Discovery
Blackjack
Damper
Pony Girl and
Shorty.

I also have a cocker spaniel called Sadie, and a cat called Socks.


----------



## lilruffian

rocky pony said:


> I'm also vegan, but not creepy or extremist and not associated with PETA. I have been vegetarian for maybe five years and vegan for maybe two 1/2? I avoid owning any leather tack everywhere possible unless approached with a situation where my horse's comfort is at risk (like no synthetic saddles fitting) in which case I would buy used tack with minimal leather. I do not personally consume any animal products or use things tested on animals (unless by complete accident or literal necessity in the case of medicines). I'm not weird about it at all, it's just my personal choice for my life and certainly don't push it on anyone (but am more than happy to supply any information I have to anyone curious).
> .


 My aunt is a vegitarian & has been for atleast 20 years (prolly more), but what i find rather funny is that she recently started keeping her 2 dogs on an all meat diet:lol: So yeah, she still buys alot of meat from the store & grinds it up with other healthy stuff for them. It really grossed her out at first, but I guess she got the idea from a vet who said it is actually really good for them & because she's a nut about her dogs (she lives alone, see w/ no kids & they're pretty much her babies) she went full-out on it!


----------



## lilruffian

LoveStory10 said:


> Im Danielle, Im 16, and I live in South Africa.
> QUOTE]
> Cool, so you live in Africa!? I've never been so of course i'm like all us uncultured Albertans:lol: & picture it like it is in TV with all the bush, lions & elephants...i'm going to assume im way off & that's just certain parts, so what's it _really_ like?


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol, I LOVE how people think its like it is on TV. Some one once asked me if we have lions roaming the streets. The answer is no. Lol. We have a few nature reserves, mostly in Kenya and such, but here in SA we have the Kruger National Park, one of the best nature reserves in the world.

We also hosted the world cup! Lol


----------



## rocky pony

lilruffian said:


> My aunt is a vegitarian & has been for atleast 20 years (prolly more), but what i find rather funny is that she recently started keeping her 2 dogs on an all meat diet:lol: So yeah, she still buys alot of meat from the store & grinds it up with other healthy stuff for them. It really grossed her out at first, but I guess she got the idea from a vet who said it is actually really good for them & because she's a nut about her dogs (she lives alone, see w/ no kids & they're pretty much her babies) she went full-out on it!


:lol: It's the funniest thing what we do for our animals! I always figure at least with cats and dogs, they're not made to have an option in the matter, they only really eat meat, so it would be pretty unfair and dangerous for them to try to change that, so I'd probably consider the same thing!
But some veg people do try to make their carnivorous animals veg! Supposedly they make vegan dog and cat food and I just think that's not right. Supposedly it can be risky and I don't understand how anybody who considers themself an animal lover would put their own pets in danger.
But the whole meat thing may be small part of why I so much prefer horses to cats or dogs :lol:


----------



## rocky pony

LoveStory10 said:


> Some one once asked me if we have lions roaming the streets.


:rofl: Lions roaming the streets...
You probably just have lions the same way we have bears, I would think?
I've never seen a bear in my life, lol, but they're out there somewhere in some places...
I really don't know much about how things are in Africa, either. Ridiculous American school system doesn't like to teach anyone anything about anywhere but America :roll: 
Bleh xD


----------



## All4Crystal

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol, I LOVE how people think its like it is on TV. Some one once asked me if we have lions roaming the streets. The answer is no. Lol. We have a few nature reserves, mostly in Kenya and such, but here in SA we have the Kruger National Park, one of the best nature reserves in the world.
> 
> We also hosted the world cup! Lol


I've only been to Africa once. It was quite ways from where you live. I went there for a vacation with my parents, so I haven't seen that much. 
No, I never thought you have lions roaming the streets hehe. 
But I was amazed how some people lived. It was just on the edge of Sahara desert and they made their homes in the ground...
The city life was of course civilized and I was impressed that everyone spoke several languages, even the little kids. I think it was my favorite vacation ever. 
One thing I envy you are the snakes. I love snakes, the ones you have around are simply stunning.
Do you ever visit nature reserves or look for wildlife? 
I live in the country and love to drive around and take pictures of wildlife. 
We don't have many venomous snakes around here but I am excited when I find them. Well to be honest I still get excited even if I get to take a picture of a white tail deer or an opossum and we see those around here all the time.


----------



## A knack for horses

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol, I LOVE how people think its like it is on TV. Some one once asked me if we have lions roaming the streets. The answer is no. Lol. We have a few nature reserves, mostly in Kenya and such, but here in SA we have the Kruger National Park, one of the best nature reserves in the world.
> 
> We also hosted the world cup! Lol


I sort of know what you are talking about. I was friends with a forigen Exchange student from South Africa (she is white btw). One day a kid was talking to her as asked her if she was nomadic, "like those tribes on the Discovery Channel". Oh, we just laughed.


----------



## soileddove

Citrus said:


> I too am an RN who will be going to CRNA school  I have been out of school for a little over a year now, so in one more year, I can go back to school. Exciting!!


I just started the RN program this semester (well, tomorrow) with plans to go on to the CRNA program eventually.. ha ha

Anyhoo.. I'm Brittany.. 20 years old from MN. I've been around horses since day one because my grandpa (who I lived with) trained horses so I was always lucky enough to have a horse to ride. When I was 16, we went into a partnership, although I'd been helping out for years. 

Currently I own 3 wonderful horses and 1 pony. Peppy (Busters Gold Peppy) is an 8 year old palomino QH mare. Doc is an 11 year old Shire/Morgan cross I just bought for my boyfriend, Adam (he just recently started riding and LOVES it). JJ (Jest Jestin) is a 20 year old bay Paint gelding that my boyfriend's 2 year old daughter, Ava, calls hers. Apache is a 28 year old Shetland Pony gelding that my boyfriend's 5 year old son, Gavin, claims. 

I grew up riding reining horses and trail riding for the most part, but now with kids in my life, we mostly trail ride and putter around the arena. Besides my horses I own registered Holstein dairy cattle. Right now I own 8 milk cows and 3 heifers. They're all show cattle and have done well across the states.. I also have a partial ownership on a couple cows in Mexico and Canada, so I get to travel some for shows.. 

Hmm.. Oh, my boyfriend and I have got 2 dogs (Zee-- Blue Heeler/Aussie Shep and Lucifer [Lou]-- Akita/Black Lab He was born on 6/6/06. :twisted, 1 Chinchilla (Bittenger), 1 turtle (Soup), 2 fainting goats (Boogie and Goobie) and some barn cats.

Besides horses, cattle, my boyfriend and the kids, I love music and historical reenactment (fur trade era) and a bunch of other nerdy things.. Some of my favorites are Zeppelin, Trampled by Turtles, Soundgarden, Rob Zombie, P.O.S., Eyedea and Abilities, Rainbow, Motley Crue, Faster Pussycat, Polkadot Cadaver, and Atmosphere. One song to sum up my life-- Smile by Eyedea and Abilities..  




Now that I've written you all a novel, I'll cut it off here.. :lol:


----------



## eventerdrew

I'm Drew. I'm 17 and originally from KS. I recently (three days ago!) moved to Kentucky for college. I have 3 horses. Ginisee is a 18 year old TB mare, Demi is a 7 year old TB mare and Uma is an 8 year old TB/Shire cross. 

I've been riding for 11 years and eventing for 7. I've schooled up to Prelim with Ginisee and competed Novice. Qualified for the national championships twice in two divisions each year. In Kentucky I hope to compete Demi BN/Novice and maybe Training and sell Uma.


----------



## A knack for horses

soileddove said:


> Besides horses, cattle, my boyfriend and the kids, I love music and historical reenactment (fur trade era).


I love reenactments too! Espically the civil war era. Once I get the money I am going to buy an outfit and start working for the local yearly Heritage Days.


----------



## soileddove

A knack for horses said:


> I love reenactments too! Espically the civil war era. Once I get the money I am going to buy an outfit and start working for the local yearly Heritage Days.


Awesome! Very rarely do you see anyone between the ages of 10-40 who are involved.. ha ha Its all kids and people closer to retirement in my area, but its still a blast. I've done a small amount civil war reenactment and have really had a blast with it. You can save A LOT of money if you learn to sew and make your own clothing though. Also, many of the people are more than willing to help out beginners, so you can get stuff loaned and even gifted if you show enough interest. That's actually how I got started..


----------



## A knack for horses

soileddove said:


> Awesome! Very rarely do you see anyone between the ages of 10-40 who are involved.. ha ha Its all kids and people closer to retirement in my area, but its still a blast. I've done a small amount civil war reenactment and have really had a blast with it. You can save A LOT of money if you learn to sew and make your own clothing though. Also, many of the people are more than willing to help out beginners, so you can get stuff loaned and even gifted if you show enough interest. That's actually how I got started..


I have been interested in the whole reenactment thing for a couple years now, but yesterday was the first time I went to Heritage Days. We actually hold 2 events in the same place. (a pre 1840's village (they host a bunch of vendors here) and a Civil war reenactment.) I bought a bonnet and I bet I can find a skirt for really cheap. I know a friend who could make me a blouse. 

What makes it even more awesome-ish is my instructor does a lot of reenactment stuff, so he has a bunch of tack that looks from the era. And I could maybe use a horse of his to ride around. (though the civil war soldigers are the only ones who ride and I'm clearly a female from the belly button up, if you catch my drift). Its kind of horrific watching the 60 year old men "falling" from their noble war mounts. Every time I see it, I silently think _crunch_.


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol if you guys want, I can post up a new thread about Africa, and its wildlife and whatnot, along with pictures?


----------



## soileddove

A knack for horses said:


> I have been interested in the whole reenactment thing for a couple years now, but yesterday was the first time I went to Heritage Days. We actually hold 2 events in the same place. (a pre 1840's village (they host a bunch of vendors here) and a Civil war reenactment.) I bought a bonnet and I bet I can find a skirt for really cheap. I know a friend who could make me a blouse.
> 
> What makes it even more awesome-ish is my instructor does a lot of reenactment stuff, so he has a bunch of tack that looks from the era. And I could maybe use a horse of his to ride around. (though the civil war soldigers are the only ones who ride and I'm clearly a female from the belly button up, if you catch my drift). Its kind of horrific watching the 60 year old men "falling" from their noble war mounts. Every time I see it, I silently think _crunch_.


It was not unheard of for women to disguise themselves as men and fight as well. Women of the American Civil War Soldiers and Nurses Usually I portray a "camp follower." A camp follower is any civilian who is associated with the military, but not part of it. They could be civilian employees such nurses and clerks, or merchants, laundresses, or even "soiled doves," which some were on the side as well. Civil War Ladies - Who We Are Some of it isn't the history you learned in school, but I think it is a big disservice to skim over the ugly parts.. Luckily I've always had the opportunity to reenact with people bent on keeping it accurate.  Otherwise you're stuck as "Betty Homemaker," keeping down the homefront while your man makes war.. ha ha

Pre-1840's, which would be the fur trade era is by far my favorite to reenact though. Definitely a little less cut and dry..

You definitely know you have a real good-broke horse if you come out of a day of reenacting alive though.. ha ha :lol: But I definitely have to agree, it is pretty bizarre watching the older men take some of the falls they do.. ha ha


----------



## All4Crystal

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol if you guys want, I can post up a new thread about Africa, and its wildlife and whatnot, along with pictures?


That would be great! I'd love that.


----------



## LoveStory10

Ok, I'll get on that ASAP, but right now its dark (african time lol), my brother needs the pc, and I need to go shower lol.


----------



## rocky pony

Ooh, that would be really cool, LoveStory! Will you post a link here?


----------



## A knack for horses

soileddove said:


> It was not unheard of for women to disguise themselves as men and fight as well. Women of the American Civil War Soldiers and Nurses Usually I portray a "camp follower." A camp follower is any civilian who is associated with the military, but not part of it. They could be civilian employees such nurses and clerks, or merchants, laundresses, or even "soiled doves," which some were on the side as well. Civil War Ladies - Who We Are Some of it isn't the history you learned in school, but I think it is a big disservice to skim over the ugly parts.. Luckily I've always had the opportunity to reenact with people bent on keeping it accurate.  Otherwise you're stuck as "Betty Homemaker," keeping down the homefront while your man makes war.. ha ha
> 
> Pre-1840's, which would be the fur trade era is by far my favorite to reenact though. Definitely a little less cut and dry..
> 
> You definitely know you have a real good-broke horse if you come out of a day of reenacting alive though.. ha ha :lol: But I definitely have to agree, it is pretty bizarre watching the older men take some of the falls they do.. ha ha


I am definately going to try and be a Civil War soldiger!!! Or at the least a field nurse. I know they do have some camp followers on site but I don't think they have any women in the battle. I think that would be so awesome but I'll let the old guys fall off the horses!


----------



## westerncowgurl

hi my name is megan i live in ontario i love animals! i have 3 dogs, jack carlos and matti 2 birds talmar and floyed a bunny, zipper and a 4 year old paint named timmy.
i love horses i just got timmy 3 months ago ive been doing shows for 2 years and riding for about 9 years and im really exited about showing my own horse 
besides riding horses i like acting i just started and ive only had small parts but im hopeing to get better, im also vegitarien i just started that to i was for a while befor but my dad made me stop for a while but im giving it another try  and im not gonna lie im a bit of an animal activest but im not gonna scream at u for eating a burger or wearing leather.
well thats pretty much all about me


----------



## soileddove

A knack for horses said:


> I am definately going to try and be a Civil War soldiger!!! Or at the least a field nurse. I know they do have some camp followers on site but I don't think they have any women in the battle. I think that would be so awesome but I'll let the old guys fall off the horses!


Good for you! Hopefully they let you play the part.. Its definitely fun. The first time I went undercover as a man, the rules were that if they could tell from 20 feet away that I was a woman, I had to be drummed out. Guess who tricked everyone..  ha ha Vet wrap is your friend for concealing the more obvious girly bits.. ha ha Nope, usually the camp followers aren't part of the battle, but they have always let me drag my horses around as a camp follower, so I was always content with that. Yeah, I've never taken any crazy falls either, and somehow, I'm perfectly content with that.. ha


----------



## JPegasus

hello!


I am currently attending college in greenville NC. originally from NH. though, I am planning to move to AB or CO very soon (the weather's better)


not sure what to say... here are a few tidbits. . . 
I have a BS and an AAS in Equine Science
i avoid using apostrophes whenever possible
i have ridden and driven horses and have experimented with a lot of different disciplines.
i enjoy photography 
i especially enjoy horse photography
i miss horses and can't wait to get back to them!


----------



## Sunny

Hey there, HF! I'm Tay, and i'm a highschool senior. I live in Alabama, USA, I have two dogs, one horse, and the most wonderful boyfriend, Tyler, of two years. I've been riding for nine years, and Sunny is my first start-from-scratch project. I will be starting college next year, and will devote those eight years to becoming a large animal veterinarian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

westerncowgurl said:


> hi my name is megan i live in ontario i love animals! i have 3 dogs, jack carlos and matti 2 birds talmar and floyed a bunny, zipper and a 4 year old paint named timmy.
> i love horses i just got timmy 3 months ago ive been doing shows for 2 years and riding for about 9 years and im really exited about showing my own horse
> besides riding horses i like acting i just started and ive only had small parts but im hopeing to get better, im also vegitarien i just started that to i was for a while befor but my dad made me stop for a while but im giving it another try  and im not gonna lie im a bit of an animal activest but im not gonna scream at u for eating a burger or wearing leather.
> well thats pretty much all about me


 Another fellow Canadian!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Im getting on this train too!_

_My name is Stephanie, 25, and I am from Ontario, Canada. I was plopped onto a pony mare when I was 5 and spent half of my life riding western with no formal lessons. Some of the horses/ponies I had were definately not beginner worthy, but it makes it better now as my butt is pretty velcro like at times! My grandparents were the horse suppliers as they had a Standardbred farm. By the time I was 16, I could drive and train a horse in Grandpas requested (as in demanded) time. I took a few years off after high school, but got back in the saddle two years ago. I now ride hunters and love it. I am a "cheap" horse owner and just take lessons as I work to afford to go back to school. _

_I am still new to HF, but enjoy learning things by reading about other peoples experiences. _


----------



## LoveStory10

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/all-about-south-africa-63162/

I have no idea how to post a link, so I hope it works. Here's the thread I promised


----------



## westerncowgurl

lilruffian said:


> Another fellow Canadian!


your from alberta! i live in saskachewan for about 3 years


----------



## dressagexlee

Hello all, you can call me Lee.
I'm fifteen and I'm from southern Alberta (which a lot of people here seem to be!), live on a small acreage with three horses. I own a gray Welsh/Quarter Horse named Otis, and I'm saving up for lots of things to get him started again, and hopefully sell him if all goes well. The other two; a Morgan/Quarter Horse named Toby, and my sister's green OTTB, Rose. We also have a Jack Russell, and some sort of... cat.
I ride dressage, and spent my first three years of riding in Pony Club. I'm just getting back into riding after a riding accident that left me with a moderate to severe head injury. Right now, I'm mostly catch riding and schooling other horses; my regulars are Paige (Quarter Horse), Mel (OTTB), and Boo (Dutch Warmblood).
My idols in Dressage are Jan Brink, Steffen Peters, Debbie McDonald, and Courtney King-Dye.
I'm also saving up for going overseas and hopefully getting a working student position with my sister in Sweden in three years (after touring, of course!). 

My other hobbies are Metal music, writing, voice acting and theatre, anime/manga, web design, gaming, animal photography, video making, music mixing/mastering, and kür design (if you want a freestyle mixed up for you, I can maybe do it!).
I also have a huge interest in learning other languages. I focusing on Swedish now, later Finnish, and one day maybe Japanese, Norwegian, German, Dutch, and Russian. I would learn every language if I could!

In truth, I'm not a very normal fifteen year-old chick. If you haven't realized it, hahah. Most of my friends are guys, or girls who act like guys. I maybe swing both ways (if you know what I mean, hah), but who knows for sure?
I love to make people laugh and I get along with most people.

For anyone interested, here's what's on my music list;
_Faviourite Artists:_ Ablaze My Sorrow, Aborted, Aeternus, AFI (Hi Rocky Pony!), The Agonist, Animal Collective, Beneath the Massacre, Blood Red Throne, Children of Bodom, Coldworker, Dark Tranquillity, Deathstars, Electric President, Evanescence, Globus, In Flames, Lacuna Coil, Múm, Naitomea, Nightwish, Radical Face, Silent Descent, Sigur Rós, Uncle Outrage.
_Favourite Albums:_ AFI's The Art of Drowning, Children of Bodom's Are You Dead Yet, Dark Tranquility's Fiction, and Nightwish's Dark Passion Play.


I've been on the Horse Forum since whatever that sidebar thing says.
Also, got YouTube? I do.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

hey there im morgan i currently am leasing a 14.1-14.2 arabian gelding named outlaw whom i absolutely love! I have a doberman named teagan, a cat named tenascious and a rat named corona. I have loved riding ever since i was little at about 2 is when i think i really fell lol :] . I live in california and am 15yrs old :] ...


----------



## Regan7312

Im Regan and im from GA..im 20 years old and I do not have my own horse yet, as i am a broke college student :? lol..i hope to be able to get one soon though. 

I work at my barn all day Saturday and Sunday on the weekends feeding and taking care of the 30 horses there, i love it! 

I just had my first show ever, lol, i loved it and i hope to do more soon. I have only been riding for a few years, and recently i just "started over" i guess you could say, at a better barn to learn the right way. Oh yea, I ride English and am beginning working on jumping.


----------



## lilruffian

I'd love to try english (again lol). I had en english saddle for years but never used it, & so i sold it last summer & it figures that this spring i buy a mare who was trained english & started at jumping (which she loves!) & now i'd like to start again! ha ha & we even have an all-english stable about 5-10 minutes down the road where i actually took lessons years ago as a kid. I'm thinking once i get a steadier income i'll pop over again & see if they can get us started!


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss

This is a nice thread!

Im Lauren, I live on the outskirts of London in England UK. 

I have one horse, Magic (thats her in my avatar thingy) who has been in the family for about 12 years, I dont know what I would do without her. I have been riding since I was young but have never competed seriously. I've done a few sponsored cross-coutry rides but stopped jumping as much now and have lost my confidence. At home we have a dog and two hamsters which I adore and get FAR too attached to since they only live 3 years maximum. Ones getting old now, I hate the thought of losing them :-(

I love a wide range of music and sport, I'm a Chelsea Football Club season-ticket holder as well (for those of you that are interested in football (or soccer)).

Nice to see such a wide range of people on the forum though, nice to learn about different countries and backgrounds


----------



## smrobs

Howdy all. I apparently am the first Texan to intro myself in this thread LOL.

My name is Jen, I'm 26 years old and I live in a tiny little town called Higgins. I was fortunate enough to grow up in a horsey family so I got started riding when I was just old enough to hold my own head up LOL. My Dad would sit me in front of him in the saddle while he warmed up his show and roping horses. At 3, I got my first "horse" named Olen. He is a mini-burro that stands about 34 inches tall. He taught me to ride and gave me my first experience with getting bucked off. As I got older and learned to ride better, I started graduating up to my Brother's hand me down horses. The best old boy I ever rode was a 16hh QH named Buck. He is the one who really taught me to trust a horse. I started riding greenish horses when I was 12 and broke my first one by myself when I was 14. Since then, I have trained all my own and quite a few for other folks. Just this spring, I quit my job of almost 6 years as a correctional officer in a men's prison to move back up here and go to work for myself training horses. After all those years in horses, I finally got my first experience with a foal just last summer after Bessie came to live with us when she was preggo. She gave birth to a wonderful little colt that has since grown into a rather dashing yearling that has received every bit of his training from me.

Other than horses, my interests are mainly books, movies, and TV. We do have several border collies that we use on cattle every summer and we occasionally breed them. At this particular time, there are 2 Mustangs, 1 TB, 5 QH, 1 mini-burro, 1 Belgian, 1 Percheron, 1 Belgian Mule, and 1 BelgianxQH that share my life.


----------



## Brithorse1996

Hello

I live in East Anglia in England in the middle of the city. I don't own my own horse at the moment so currently have to travel about 30 km to get to my riding school, but hopefully I can convince my parents to let me loan or buy a horse and I could possibly keep it at a livery about 10 minutes from my house, so I don't have to listen to my dad complaining about him being a taxi service. 

I've been riding since I was 10 and am 14 now and have probably been to almost every riding school in my area. I have finally found a brilliant one after ALOT of searching, even if it's not exactly in the 'local' area. 

I've never been to an actual show but I have competed before and my wall is currently graced with 3 rossete. 2 which don't actually count:-( so basically I have 1 2nd place rossete for dressage.

I have 1 goldfish (his partner sadly died after 7 years together) and 1 4 year old cat called bluebell. 

My hobbies include, horses, music, going out with friends, horseriding, reading, cooking, and just being plain lazy.

That's pretty much all about me I could go on but I'm not the best at describing myself


----------



## lilruffian

smrobs said:


> I was fortunate enough to grow up in a horsey family so I got started riding when I was just old enough to hold my own head up LOL. My Dad would sit me in front of him in the saddle while he warmed up his show and roping horses.


 Oh, i'm doing that with my niece! She's 2 and 1/2 & already obsessed with horses. Squeals everytime she sees them! Her parents are gonna hate me:lol: It's really cute when i bring her to gymkhana and she's out there bumming rides on other ppl's horses lol


----------



## AlexS

Bummer! I wish I had seen this thread before starting my own in the intro area, as I really don't need my own thread. 

Hi, I am Alex, I am a 34 year old (how did that happen?) female who is English but lived in America for 9 years now. 

I said my horse stuff in the thread I posted, so other than that my new hubby (just married 3 months ago) and I are foster parents to 5 teenage boys aged 16-20. They can be a little wild sometimes so I cannot wait for Tues when school and college starts up so I can get some time to myself and Lucas (5 yr old OTTB gelding) to get some more serious riding time in. It is just impossible to try to ride with the boys around, someone always argues, or someone finds something to fling around and spook him while I ride past. 
I just finished a summer work program supervising 'my' kids and 8 other kids at my horse barn, so after 6 weeks of working there, wouldn't you think they would be better around horses and learn not to run up behind them? Apparently not. 


So hi!


----------



## DubyaS6

I am Lydia and I am from Dallas, Texas. I am about to turn 27...eek!

I am new to the forum, but not entirely new to horses. I am looking to get back into riding again and eventually purchasing a nice horse in a year or two.

I have ridden many disciplines in the past including Hunter, Equitation, Western Pleasure, Barrels and Poles. I would really like to get into Eventing in the very near future.

If anyone knows of a reputable barn/trainer in the Dallas area, please let me know


----------



## mliponoga

Hi forum, I'm pretty new around here, but have definitely been around for the last couple months. My name is Matt and I'm 21 years old and live in Michigan. My girlfriend is also on here under the name _britneypadilla_. I've been riding for a few years now and have mostly dealt with untrained horses, or problem horses, even as a beginner. I've worked with somewhere around 50 horses that were mostly rescues, or problem horses people no longer wanted. I'm no longer involved with that anymore and in May I picked up my first horse Nova, a 15hh Grulla QH mare. She was underweight and untrained but fit well with my girlfriend's horses, a 9 year old paint, and her now 6 month old filly. Nova is now up to weight and what I would consider an advanced green horse. We mainly trailride around our house and get out of town a couple times a year with the horses. Our animals are basically our children though and we spoil them as much as possible.

The following are our animals:

Nova - 6 year old QH Mare
Cami - 9 year old Paint Mare
Kali - 6 month old TWH/Paint Filly out of Cami
Te - 2 year old Doberman Pinscher
Captain - 6 month old Pitbull
Morgan - 1 year old GSD/Husky Mix


----------



## mliponoga

Bump!!


----------



## sarahver

Hey everyone! I am Sarah, I moved to Texas from Australia last Christmas to be closer to family and also to begin studying for my MBA. I am 27 years old, about to turn 28 and be one step closer to the dreaded 3-0.....

My background is eventing but I have ridden and trained ex-racehorses since I was 14. I also ride trackwork and do pre-training. I love it here in Texas, there are horses EVERYWHERE and plenty of people who need them to be ridden/trained. The horse community has been so welcoming here in Texas that I feel right at home.

I currently own one OTTB mare who is a real handful, I am currently schooling her in basic dressage and hope to begin jumping her next year if she progresses quickly enough. I also ride and train several other horses for people, not as many as I would like though - gotta keep those grades up!

Interesting reading on the previous pages too, I hope people keep adding to this thread!


----------



## DubyaS6

sarahver said:


> Hey everyone! I am Sarah, I moved to Texas from Australia last Christmas to be closer to family and also to begin studying for my MBA. I am 27 years old, about to turn 28 and be one step closer to the dreaded 3-0.....
> 
> My background is eventing but I have ridden and trained ex-racehorses since I was 14. I also ride trackwork and do pre-training. I love it here in Texas, there are horses EVERYWHERE and plenty of people who need them to be ridden/trained. The horse community has been so welcoming here in Texas that I feel right at home.
> 
> I currently own one OTTB mare who is a real handful, I am currently schooling her in basic dressage and hope to begin jumping her next year if she progresses quickly enough. I also ride and train several other horses for people, not as many as I would like though - gotta keep those grades up!
> 
> Interesting reading on the previous pages too, I hope people keep adding to this thread!


What area of Texas? I am looking to purchase an OTTB in the next year or so. It would be my first OTTB. I want to get into Eventing. Just wondering if you had any contacts in the Dallas/Fort Worth area.


----------



## sarahver

DubyaS6 said:


> What area of Texas? I am looking to purchase an OTTB in the next year or so. It would be my first OTTB. I want to get into Eventing. Just wondering if you had any contacts in the Dallas/Fort Worth area.


Aaaargh, too bad I didn't know about you a month ago! I just finished three months of training on an OTTB and sold him. He was a gentleman, 16.1hh, 6yo and sweet as can be! I have attached some piccies for no reason other than cos I was proud of him. I actually miss him now he is gone, it's hard when the horse isn't yours :-(

My little sister riding him:







Me riding him:







Him showing how much of a wild TB he is:








Now that I am back at school I don't have as much time for training horses other than my own but if I hear of a good prospect I will PM you. I live in Austin but train horses in Houston which is quite far for you. Be ready for a heap of OTTB's becoming available in the Houston area since they most likely will not race them at Sam Houston come this January, only QH's and Arabs will be raced there. The TB racing industry will be in big strife and many trainers will be looking to get rid of their TB's.


----------



## DubyaS6

sarahver said:


> Aaaargh, too bad I didn't know about you a month ago! I just finished three months of training on an OTTB and sold him. He was a gentleman, 16.1hh, 6yo and sweet as can be! I have attached some piccies for no reason other than cos I was proud of him. I actually miss him now he is gone, it's hard when the horse isn't yours :-(
> 
> My little sister riding him:
> View attachment 40273
> 
> Me riding him:
> View attachment 40274
> 
> Him showing how much of a wild TB he is:
> View attachment 40275
> 
> 
> Now that I am back at school I don't have as much time for training horses other than my own but if I hear of a good prospect I will PM you. I live in Austin but train horses in Houston which is quite far for you. Be ready for a heap of OTTB's becoming available in the Houston area since they most likely will not race them at Sam Houston come this January, only QH's and Arabs will be raced there. The TB racing industry will be in big strife and many trainers will be looking to get rid of their TB's.


Houston isnt too far. About 4 hours, but not that long of a drive to pick up a decent horse for a good price 

He is adorable!

Thanks for keeping me in mind!


----------

